# Where to go? Fall Fishing Trips-



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am researching places to travel with my boat. I live in Crystal River, Florida and fish Ozello, Homosassa, Chaz and Crystal River. I fish out of a Gordon Waterman 16 and sometimes with my buddy in his Caimen. We are looking for a place to take the boats for a fun fishing trip, somewhere like the Everglades, Flamingo or Chokoloskee. I have no problem camping and have developed a pretty good tolerance to mosquitos. Where and When should we go? 


THE Boats


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't go wrong in flamingo.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Down to the Keys...

http://www.bahiahondapark.com/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Kirk, 

I am assuming you are a fairly young guy starting to learn the state and its different fisheries so please take this for what its worth. The best overall advice I can give you is to look at the fishing reports. Look for boats doing trips that interest you. Look at their general locations, time of year, types of fish caught. There is a ton of good information in there.

For example right now you will see a lot of Jacksonville flood tide reports.  Its a very unique way to fish and it only happens in that part of the state at certain times.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. The video High in the Lowlands has got me pumped up to make a trip!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Its the opposite dircetion but i like Indian Pass.
http://www.indianpasscamp.com/
http://www.fws.gov/refuges/profiles/index.cfm?id=41650


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Louisiana for redfishing !


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This time of year is when the bonefish start going crazy tailing in the bays (Florida bay and Biscayne bay).

They usually school up in large schools in the fall, so it should start getting fun soon.
A few weeks ago I had hundreds of tailing bonefish swim on by.
They're just so spooky we couldn't successfully get a crab in their path. lol
We should have grabbed the fly rod. 

But once the shrimp start showing up at around 3" at the bait stores around here, they'll be perfect.
I love catching redfish, but that run that a bonefish gives it out of this world. 
I caught my first bonefish last Halloween and have been addicted since.
I remember the first time I saw bonefish tailing all around the skiff was last October 13 down in Islamorada. 
It's about that time!

And the best part about fishing down here, you have variety that doesn't exist in other regions.

You can target Tarpon, Snook, Redfish, Black Drum, Permit, Bonefish, and Trout.

You can head into the mazes of creeks and little lagoons in WWB and target snook and redfish.
Jump on the flats and target tailing redfish, tailing bones, tailing permit on channel edges, the possibilities are endless.

Although, with the crazy winter last year, the fish pattern hasn't been too predictable


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

That sounds awesome Paint it Black! Thanks everybody I have been checking out your links and recommendations.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm biased towards the Everglades since I guide there. The Park is a big place (roughly 90miles x 90miles..). At the far west end it's Everglades City/Chokoloskee, in the middle it's Flamingo, and on the east side anywhere from Key Largo down to Islamorada.... If you're looking to stay somewhere comfortable at night, then the only choices are the Keys or Everglades City/Choko (same place, Choko is the island next to EC).... If you're considering camping then you'll want to contact the Visitor's Center, (305) 242-7700, for all the info needed. Briefly, all the backcountry campsites are placed to be a half day's paddle apart. You're only allowed to stay one night at each and you'll need to make arrangements in advance. Most of the campsites aren't on the ground... they're up on docks with an open roof, and a porta-pottie. No fires allowed on the docksites (you can camp on any Gulfside shoreline and build a fire below the waterline - but there are some hazards to beach camping and anchoring that you'll need to know about), you'll be bringing your own camp stove. You'll definitely want an air mattress (those docks are really hard) since you'll be pitching your tent right on top of the dock.. There actually is an inside (Wilderness Waterway) marked route that will take you all the way from Everglades City to Flamingo ( and all the markers and campsites are listed on marine charts). Someone recently was kind enough to post the charts so I'll return the favor....
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11432.shtml
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11433.shtml

If you have any questions give me a call anytime before 9:30 each night...(954)435-5666


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I would go to the Lower Keys. If you don't already, add a lobster stamp and free dive for them in 5'-25 from the bridges to the Gulf. Limited out, lobsters for dinner plus bring back a few. BTW, the fishing is pretty good as well. 
Flamingo would be my other option in the Everglades. I love the back county camping, fishing, free diving, nature, and adventure. I'm pretty prepared and very comfortable. I have been camping The back county of these two places a ton of times now. I WOULD NOT DO THIS TYPE OF CAMPING IN THE SUMMER DO TO THE BUGS! I have had the worst night of my life camping at East Cape in July! Thought I could handle it, but the BUGS had the upper hand. Ended going to the campground in Flamingo. Had the place to ourselves, bathrooms, showers little store! Felt like the 4 seasons. Get back to you're primal side! BTW, it's also super cheap and I love to live off the water for a week like was done 200 years ago(bring back-up freeze dried food).

I guess when you get OLD like some of these guys camping consists of a Holiday Inn. I doubt I'll ever get to that point! Way too much cool stuff off the beat'in path. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

My friend Mike who is going with me has decided that we should go to Mosquito Lagoon sometime in the beginning of November. Any Ideas on what the Fishing is like that time of year? I guess we would be camping on one of the Island Campsites. 

I found some good info here about camping:
http://www.nps.gov/cana/planyourvisit/upload/camping-02.pdf


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

November is great. Water is clearing up from the summer algae blooms.
Biting bug population is way down and the air temperatures
are why Yankees visit Florida in the winter.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the sound of that. I can't wait to experience something other than the Ozello area.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> I like the sound of that. I can't wait to experience something other than the Ozello area.


same here! i wouldnt mind going somewhere other than the IRL and MSL for a day and fishing


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I like the sound of that. I can't wait to experience something other than the Ozello area.
> 
> 
> same here! i wouldnt mind going somewhere other than the IRL and MSL for a day and fishing



Come on down to Flamingo.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

that would be cool, running both black boat next to eachother lol
not sure if you could keep up


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> that would be cool, running both black boat next to eachother lol
> not sure if you could keep up


lol.
What's your top speed?


And that's fine! You can run ahead, but I'm the one that knows my way around. lol
You can fly by me, but when you get lost, I'll be the one showing you where you are. lol

And the one catching fish!  ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

lol dont worry i know you would leave me behind haha
i get 23 as of right now
how far of a run is it to the fishing grounds?
im only runnin 6 gal. dont forget, and id be mighty mad if i ran out of gas out there lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> lol dont worry i know you would leave me behind haha
> i get 23 as of right now
> how far of a run is it to the fishing grounds?
> im only runnin 6 gal. dont forget, and id be mighty mad if i ran out of gas out there lol


One can catch fish less than a mile from the marina.
I just like to run east anywhere from 7-15 miles to get away from the crowds. 
I usually run like 40 miles a trip and waste around 2 gallons.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

40 miles?! 
its that 4 stroke! lol
i think i get about 30 miles to a tank (6 gal.)
but thats wide open, when i first got my other noe i ran everywhere wide open, i think im comming out of that craze


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Kirk, if you want a place close by try Ft. Desoto
in Pinellas County... Getting just right for camping
about now and the bite is coming on with the water
temp cooling down.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You'll be fine with a 6 gallon tank. 
Just I go exploring when I'm waiting for tides to turn. Lol


> 40 miles?!
> its that 4 stroke! lol
> i think i get about 30 miles to a tank (6 gal.)
> but thats wide open, when i first got my other noe i ran everywhere wide open, i think im comming out of that craze


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I think I get about 30 miles to a tank (6 gal.)


What do you have on the back of your 'noe?
A 300? My old 2 smoke 140 did better than 5 mpg.
Basic rule of thumb on fuel consumption is 1 gallon
of fuel per hour per 10 hp at full throttle. So a 15 hp
outboard could run 4 hours at full throttle on a 6 gal tank.
So even at only 20 mph you should be able to cover 80 miles.
If you can't, then you better check for fuel leaks!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I really like the Ft Desoto Boat Ramp. I've made several Run's from there to Sarasota. I think it would be fun to stay a night at Egmont.


http://www.floridastateparks.org/egmontkey/default.cfm


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> > I think I get about 30 miles to a tank (6 gal.)
> 
> 
> What do you have on the back of your 'noe?
> ...


that was a guesstamet from a few different trips and a guess at the distance, but thanks, i never knew how to figure that out, man i love this site


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Guys listen to paintitblack he's got it all figured out!!! :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Guys listen to paintitblack he's got it all figured out!!!   :


lol.
I haven't figured out anything.
I owe 90% of anything I know to you. lol
The other 10%, is theories I come up with my own, and probably wrong. lol


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol I was just busting your balls!


----------

